# Spec-V will be sold in Europe



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Nissan GTR SpecV coming to Europe, Nissan’s new Sportscars Shop in Nurburgring


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

open the assylum doors so the buyers can spend their money

shop sounds tasty though

.


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

let me bet, they will sell.... mmm .. ehmmm 2 pieces across Europe? )


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Bizarre. I'm not 100% up on things, but surely it would make more sense to get a Normal GTR and spec it up with Nismo parts through your HPC?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The plan has alays been to seel the Spec-V in Europe but the way to do it has been the challenge for Nissan Europe. The decision then was made some time ago to focus around the Nurburgring and have a special 'shop' for those interested with any potential buyer visitng the showroom to go through all the requirements. Post purchase Nissan will be making the whole collection a lot more exciting for the new buyer as well 

The next GTROC trip will likely include a VIP visit to the shop but final details have yet to be agreed. The event thread in the members area will have more details in due course


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> The plan has alays been to seel the Spec-V in Europe but the way to do it has been the challenge for Nissan Europe. The decision then was made some time ago to focus around the Nurburgring and have a special 'shop' for those interested with any potential buyer visitng the showroom to go through all the requirements. Post purchase Nissan will be making the whole collection a lot more exciting for the new buyer as well


For the price/performance difference they'd have to thrown in Heidi Klum for starts to make 'the whole collection a lot more exciting' 

I honestly can't see anyone who doesn't have more money than sense springing for a V-Spec over a Nissan/Nismo modded GTR.


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

misters3 said:


> Bizarre. I'm not 100% up on things, but surely it would make more sense to get a Normal GTR and spec it up with Nismo parts through your HPC?


Yup. but the spec V just like it's predecessors are collectibles for enthusiasts. And the spec V will still have a higher value than a Nismo modded regular GT-R.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

The Nissan guys probably realize the spec -v is an over priced under performer with bad reviews so they getting rid of em over here


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

bit like the 400R and Z-Tune

paying for exclusive.


----------

